# New Fayette County Record Channel Cat



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I went fishing on Fayette County Lake on Feb. 29th along with my Dad Robert Miller and good friend and bait salesman Johnny Schroeder of Smithville. We pulled into the Hot Water Discharge and anchored out, threw a little chum in the water and lowered my scent tubes. I baited up with Mr. Whiskers punch bait and caught one fish right away, I rebaited and let my line slide in, almost immediately I got a hard bite. The fish made a pretty hard run and never came off the bottom, for a few minutes I was thinking I had caught a carp so I was not really to concerned it was taking out drag pretty good and I would get it close to the boat and out it would go again. Then I got to thinking this may be a yellow cat it was staying on the bottom just like a yellow cat and was pulling harder than any channel cat I had ever caught. I got a little more intrested and after about 4-5 minutes got the first look at it and saw that it was a really big channel cat. I've probably litterally caught a couple thousand channel cats out of this lake and this was the biggest I had ever seen. I finally got it to the boat and Johnny Schroeder said, "thats a lake record". I said I think it is too. We weighed it on a cheap little "de-liar" and it showed 9 1/3 lbs. We put it on ice and kept fishing, the next morning we cleaned the rest of the fish and found a better scale that showed the fish at 9 lbs 7 oz. I called Weldon Kirk to find out just how to go about getting a fish certified as a lake record and he walked me throught he process. When we found a certified scale and weighed it it weighed in at 9.44 lbs (9 lbs 7 oz.) All the paperwork is going in the mail tomorrow so pending ok from TPWD, I should have a new record in the books within the next few weeks.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Nice fish, I have fished with Weldon and we caught some nice fish, but you really cought a nice one. Congrats.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice cat , CONGRATS


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SWEET...Garry!! I need a full blown report. 

I sure hope there is more than a few big fish biting this next weekend.

Congrats again. That is a big ol' channel kitty.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

That is a beast. Congratulations.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice fish congrats to you on the new record.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful Channel!
TOAD!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice channel!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG TexasGG that is a fine channel cat, and congrats on the pending lake record.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

That's awesome, Garry!!! Way to go! It's nice to know a celebrity!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya Matt..... Thanks everyone...


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

It's official! I got the Certificate from Texas Parks and Wildlife Department in the mail today...


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,
Where did you buy the Mr.Whiskers at?
Nice catfish and cool making the lake record.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I get mine straight from the guy who makes it in Granbury TX. Thom Whitlock, he is a great guy and also runs a guide service. He has a website.... http://www.mrwhiskerscatfishbait.com/ it also shows some different distributors in the area. Its a really good bait with a consistency that stays on the hook well. In the summer I keep mine cool in an ice chest to help keep it firm but in the winter time it is good. good luck,


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang that's a big channel cat! 

Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very cool Garry!! Glad to here it's officially the record now. 

Thanks for all your help.

Brad


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Where is it posted?

More pics?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Parks and Wildlife department works to get certificates to official record holders as fast as possible. They do not get around to posting immediately, so every month or so they update the records on their web site. It will get posted when TPWD get time to get to it. TPWD does a great job of keeping the records.

Sometimes a person can catch a record, he gets his certificate, but by the time it gets posted that record is broken again, and a new person will be showing up on the web site. You still have the certificate to show you once held the record even if yours is broken.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, Texas Parks and Wildlife just got it posted on their web site, you can access it at this link....

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0282


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

That's 2cool! I am sure that the folks at Mr. Whiskers really appreciate that little plug, too!


----------

